# Treatment uneffective



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, so i treated my whole tank with coppersafe for 1 month cause i had a new yoyo that was itching it's gills a lot...Now about 3 days after treatment (added carbon to filter and did 50% wc) its starting to itch again  So what do i do now??? thx!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

Try a different treatment. IMO: coppersafe doesn't really cure the whole disease. Do you know what disease your yoyo has? It sounds like ich or gill flukes. But knowing what disease the yoyo has, then you will be able to use the right treatment.


----------



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Gill flukes i believe...deffinately not ich.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try to find some Aquari-Sol and Lifebearer.....maybe in an old local shop....


----------



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Use both together at same time?? And r they safe for scaless fish ?? thx.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Aquari-sol is safe for scaleless fish. I have two clown loaches and use Aquari-sol every week with them and it doesn't harm them at all.


----------



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

*Side Note*

And on a side note- this is something that's puzzling to me that maybe someone understands and could explain... For the first weeks i had the yoyos before doing the coppersafe treatment they were very lethargic spending 90% of their time hiding or sleeping on the bottom near a plant, once i added the copersafe it was weird they became very active for that month but now that the treatment is over they've gone back to being lethargic... Can anyone explain this???


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would guess that the copper safe helped, just not enough.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

I agree with emc7


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay my curiosity is peaked- Angel why do you use Aquarisol weekly?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

To prevent diseases with my clown loaches. When it was in petstores, I would get it and use it as a preventative for diseases with my fish. It does prevent diseases. I just wish that it was still being made as it is a very good product.


----------

